
Five Calls: Make your voice heard - Dangeranger
https://5calls.org/
======
iamjeff
While I am far removed from USA politics (and politics in general), this does
seem like a nifty tool that promises to have a real-life impact on legislators
(depending, of course, on adoption). Considering the deluge of apps/tools to
email or tweet legislators, it is a welcome relief that someone did spend the
time to create this. In case you missed it (like I did), here is a link to the
TechCrunch feature [1]. In spite of the creators' explicit politics, I think
the effort in itself (and the motive to make governing more two-wayish) is
commendable.

1- 5 Calls debuts what may be the easiest way to call your reps yet
[[https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/25/5-calls-debuts-what-may-
be...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/25/5-calls-debuts-what-may-be-the-
easiest-way-to-call-your-reps-yet/)]

